# UMMA Utah Lake Mud Fest May 2nd Agenda



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Keep in mind this might change a bit due to weather...still haven't figured out how to control that...but I'm working on it.  


8:30-9:00 Meet at Flying J
9:30 Rally out at Mud Lake
9:30-11:00 Obstacle Course
11:30-1:30 Lunch and Raffles
2:00-3:30 Drag races
2:00-4:00 Carp Shoot
3:00-5:00 Marsh Clean up


If you have any other ideas or thoughts lets hear them!!

See ya there!!!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this an Avery sponsored event? -Ov-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Is this an Avery sponsored event? -Ov-


I thought Bullocks Outdoors was a sponsor for it? -()/>-


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Only Avery and it's corporate big shots could pull this one off. :wink: Or maybe some Arkansas pig farmers! :shock:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Jonny Utah said:


> Is this an Avery sponsored event? -Ov-


So what if it is? What does your question have to do with the price of rice in China other than your a martyr! I know there is a butt load of sponsors that are helping out with this shindig! I for one Lake Bonneville Layout Boats is a Sponsor of it! Jonny you should come out and have a fun time instead of sitting behind your computer being a BIG negative martyr, You might make a friend or two!

DiverFreak


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

easy Tony...poor feller couldnt help himself.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

I for one will not be attending anything that Avery is a sponsor for after a phone conversation I had with the waterfowl purchaser at sports warehouse last week. the strong arming tactics that Avery does resonated from that conversation. I will never let a Avery decoy in my spread again and I have 40-50 dozen Avery decoys that I will never use again. looks like FA for me from here on out, just not in to not being able to get what I need because Avery dictates what they will carry. that is the feeling I got from that conversation.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

goosegambler said:


> I for one will not be attending anything that Avery is a sponsor for after a phone conversation I had with the waterfowl purchaser at sports warehouse last week. the strong arming tactics that Avery does resonated from that conversation. I will never let a Avery decoy in my spread again and I have 40-50 dozen Avery decoys that I will never use again. looks like FA for me from here on out, just not in to not being able to get what I need because Avery dictates what they will carry. that is the feeling I got from that conversation.


I'm a bit confused about your phone conversation with the purchasing agent at Sportsman's Warehouse. Who did you talk to and what exactly was the conversation about? If you don't want to post it in front of everyone please feel free to give me a call.
Josh
(801)-721-0297 cell


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

goosegambler:

I have no problem sitting behind Avery deeks........ let me know if I can take a few off your hand!!

Im trying to make it down there and bring some BG products with me!!


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

After a conversation with Josh, it is put to bed and over, thanks Josh.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Good to hear ones problem being fixed, and not blown off because there are a hundred more paying customers behind you. We don't hear of this nearly enough. Diver, I wish work was'nt the main priority, I would love to be able to see some new things and learn a little to.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnny Utah, didn't say it was fixed with Sports Warehouse. but my conversation with Josh let me hear his side as he heard mine. and when I hung up I felt like at least he knew were I stood and I knew were he stood in the situation. he is just doing his job.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

gg, good to hear things are being worked out.

...think..."_sick day_", and get down there and stick a few scales with us! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

My misunderstanding, at least there was an effort as opposed to the typical arrogance.


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Long Gun said:


> gg, good to hear things are being worked out.
> 
> ...think..."_sick day_", and get down there and stick a few scales with us! :lol: :wink:


Would love to come down. but, the first Saturday in May means one thing for me, the run for the roses the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

goosegambler said:


> After a conversation with Josh, it is put to bed and over, thanks Josh.


GG,
My pleasure!!! I know we didn't talk much about it but I'd really like to hook up with you for a shoot or two this next year. My treat!!
Be good..
Noble


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

goosegambler said:


> Long Gun said:
> 
> 
> > gg, good to hear things are being worked out.
> ...


...ya well....and....dosnt that come in on the radio!! _(O)_ :wink:


----------



## goosegambler (Mar 31, 2009)

Longgun said:


> goosegambler said:
> 
> 
> > Long Gun said:
> ...


Longgun thanks maybe the next one I will make it. but Watching a horse race with out having money on it would be like going to the marsh with out my calls. plus it would be like my girlfriend not knowing what dress to wear should I take the long tail or the hyperdrive.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

goosegambler said:


> Longgun thanks maybe the next one I will make it. but Watching a horse race with out having money on it would be like going to the marsh with out my calls. plus it would be like my girlfriend not knowing what dress to wear should I take the long tail or the hyperdrive.


gotcha'...but im going to hold you to it! :!: :wink:

...good luck to your pony. 8)


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Hopefully I will have a boat by next years Mud Fest, so I can to go to that one


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

adamb said:


> Hopefully I will have a boat by next years Mud Fest, so I can to go to that one


Man I hope so too...Let me know if you need any help or guidance!!!

Be good.
Josh


----------

